# Complaint



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

I am new to this forum. I haven't joined yet, and after reading one of the threads in your potporri forum I'm reconsidering. Someone by the name of Nick has posted the "n" word. I won't post it here as it is very offensive to me. It's in the "Official Protest of My Warning" thread.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Ia m not an admin and I do not always agree with Nick. But after seeing his posts for some time I can say that it is not a word that he commonly uses and it would be unfair to make judgements about him based on this.

It wasa I believe an attempt at humor on his part. Some of us may not have appreciated it but try to view the remark in that context.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I agree with the Chief.

As for the Potpourri forum - there's something there to offend EVERYONE. The guest can feel free to not read it, and yet still be considered quite welcome on the site.

Free speech is a dangerous thing to try to manage. Personal attacks are against the rules, but general opinions and discussion are what that forum is for.

If you register feel free to start a thread there objecting to the word. I would expect a near-unanimous agreement with your objection.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

It shouldn't matter. That word has more hatred in it than any other word I know. The admins of this forum should make a statement against the use of that word.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

As near as I can tell no one is arguing that the use of the word was appropriate----I know I am not. I was simply putting the remark in context. You stated that it might make you decide against joining the forum. I thought that knowing the context might help your decision.

But, you certainly have a right to register a protest. As Simon pointed out. By joining you gain the ability to file a formal objection.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Offended said:


> I am new to this forum. I haven't joined yet, and after reading one of the threads in your potporri forum I'm reconsidering. Someone by the name of Nick has posted the "n" word. I won't post it here as it is very offensive to me. It's in the "Official Protest of My Warning" thread.


First, you must state specifically why you are offended. I think you were not offended, but you complained because in today's pc environment, you simply thought you were supposed to. If you understood the context of what your were reading, the word "******" which was in quotation marks, was not used as an epithet, but rather, was employed as an example of a hot-button word, the inappropriate use of which, is practically guaranteed to offend someone. If you read my post carefully, you should have also noted I also wrote the word "queer" and "republican", both of which were also in quotation marks, and are hot-button words guaranteed to offend someone.

As a person of color whose ancestors came out of Africa, I don't have a "victim" mentality and I am not offended by the use of the word "******", nor have I ever used it as an epithet myself.

It appears you simply misunderstood my post as your brain went into a tizzy at actually seeing the "N" word in print. You must be one of those precious people that go around lookng for opportunities to be "offended" at the least provocation. IMO, you feign offense, then you say you were going to join, but because someone wrote the word "******" in the context of an example, you are "reconsidering?" Personally, I think you are a fake offendee, and your anonymous complaint would _offend_ me if I were a thin-skinned, overly pc-correct person, but I'm not.

Get a life and stop running around being a victim.

Nick


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Offended said:


> It shouldn't matter. That word has more hatred in it than any other word I know. The admins of this forum should make a statement against the use of that word.


I can understand what you are saying but you also have to realize that this is a satellite forum. The Potpourri forum is only there for our users in case they want to kick off there shoes and discuss other subjects.

The Potpourri forum is one of 29 forums for you to read. It does require somewhat of a thick skin. If you register, we can have the Potpourri forum completely removed from your account so you never see anything that goes on in there.


----------

